# (SHORT NOTICE) May Online Competition (Only 3x3 and 2x2)



## baseballjello67 (May 12, 2022)

This is an online competition! Registration closes 10:00 PM (GMT) on 5/13/2022.

Post your times in the forum.

Winners get bragging rights. (No cash prizes)

This competition is free to enter! There is no limit of competitors.

Tell me what events you would like to do in this thread.

First round times due 5/15/2022 12:00 AM (GMT).

Second round times due 5/17/2022 12:00 AM (GMT)

Finals between 5/18/2022 12:00 AM (GMT) and 5/19/2022 12:00 AM (GMT)


Do not start the next round until the previous round is over.

Results can be found here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19THQO8eG4KUS_DF9qctSkesciTViUxKdc6yLYGN0OQY/edit#gid=0


----------



## gsingh (May 12, 2022)

both events plz


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 12, 2022)

gsingh said:


> both events plz


Entered!


----------



## ShortStuff (May 12, 2022)

Both please aswell


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 12, 2022)

ShortStuff said:


> Both please aswell


Added!


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (May 12, 2022)

just 2x2 for me


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 12, 2022)

Homeschool Cubing said:


> just 2x2 for me


Entered


----------



## hyn (May 12, 2022)

Both please


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 12, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Both please


Entered!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 12, 2022)

Both events please


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 12, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Both events please


Entered!


----------



## Imsoosm (May 12, 2022)

both events for me!
lmao bragging rights


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 12, 2022)

Entered!


Imsoosm said:


> both events for me!
> lmao bragging rights


----------



## fun at the joy (May 12, 2022)

I'd like to enter for both events.


----------



## Timona (May 12, 2022)

Can I still enter this? If so, sign me up


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 12, 2022)

fun at the joy said:


> I'd like to enter for both events.





Timona said:


> Can I still enter this? If so, sign me up


Both events, Timona? Yes, you can register for more than a day.
Entered, fun at the joy!


----------



## AJT17 (May 12, 2022)

I think that I can participate in this for both events. Also do we have to film our solves, or can we just post our times, because I don't have a good film setup and I do not feel comfortable being on camera. (I won't cheat, I promise) I also wanted to make sure that it would be at 6:00 pm at Mountain Standard Time (MST)


----------



## Timona (May 12, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Both events, Timona? Yes, you can register for more than a day.


Yeah, 2x2 and 3x3


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 12, 2022)

I'll do both events. Also, do we have to have video proof?


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 12, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I'll do both events. Also, do we have to have video proof?


Only for finals. Entered!


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 12, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I think that I can participate in this for both events. Also do we have to film our solves, or can we just post our times, because I don't have a good film setup and I do not feel comfortable being on camera. (I won't cheat, I promise) I also wanted to make sure that it would be at 6:00 pm at Mountain Standard Time (MST)


Yes, everything you said is correct. Videos only for finals. Entered!


----------



## cuberswoop (May 12, 2022)

I'll do both events, please.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 12, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I'll do both events, please.


Entered!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 12, 2022)

Ok. Thanks


----------



## AJT17 (May 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Yes, everything you said is correct. Videos only for finals. Entered!


Ok, I don't think I will make it to the finals, and thanks, this will be fun.


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 14, 2022)

I’ll compete, and will post results for the first round tomorrow morning.


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 14, 2022)

Btw, I’ll do both.


----------



## Lukz (May 14, 2022)

Both 3x3 and 2x2 for me


----------



## Deleted member 72142 (May 14, 2022)

Ill do 3x3 if it isnt too late


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 14, 2022)

Ok. NO MORE REGISTRATIONS ALLOWED.


----------



## ShortStuff (May 14, 2022)

When and where do you enter times?


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 14, 2022)

Enter your times in the forum. You could have started around 13 hours ago. 

*At the time I am making this post, all of the first round times are due in 35 hours!*


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 14, 2022)

*SCRAMBLES!

3x3 R1:

1. B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 R2 D B2 L2 R D2 F' R' D2 L F2 D F2 D2
2. L2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 D' L' U' R' D' F' R D B' L' F
3. R2 U B R U2 F U2 R U2 L U2 R2 B2 L F2 D2 R D L'
4. R' U2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 U2 L' R U R' B R B D' U F
5. L U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 R D2 B2 F' R' U' B2 U F' L2 B' L

2x2 R1:

1. U R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R'
2. F' U' R F' U' F U F' R
3. U F2 U' F' U' F2 U F' U2
4. U' R' U' F' U R2 F' U' F
5. R2 U F2 R' U F' R2 F' U F2






*


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 14, 2022)

My 3x3 R1: 13.67 Average (bad)

Cube: Moyu RS3M 2020

1. (15.42) (terrible)
2. 14.14 (ugh)
3. 12.44 (average)
4. 14.45 (ugh)
5. (8.64+2=10.64) (Noooooooooooooo)


(I EDITED THIS BECAUSE I REALIZED THAT I PUT THE WRONG TIME FOR ONE OF THEM, SO MY AVERAGE CHANGED)


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 14, 2022)

My 2x2 R1: 3.09 (OK)

Cube: Qiyi MS

1. (2.63)
2. 3.40
3. 2.73
4. (5.67)
5. 3.15


----------



## Imsoosm (May 14, 2022)

2x2 R1: 2.125 pretty good
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-14
avg of 5: 2.125

Time List:
1. 2.237 U R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R' decent
2. (0.765) F' U' R F' U' F U F' R 2 move face and 6 move CLL
3. (2.679) U F2 U' F' U' F2 U F' U2 ok
4. 1.878 U' R' U' F' U R2 F' U' F got an OLL skip
5. 2.260 R2 U F2 R' U F' R2 F' U F2 pretty good


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 14, 2022)

You have to use the scrambles I posted earlier.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 14, 2022)

Cube: Moyu RS3M 2020

1: 13.95
2: 12.77
3: 14.56 super bad sad its counting
4: 14.61 another super bad solve
5: 11.28 pretty good

13.76 ao5 sorry I typed the wrong number but this is my ao5


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 14, 2022)

How is the ao5 11.28? That is the single, I think.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 14, 2022)

2x2 R1: 
1: DNF
2: 6.09
3: 4.02
4: 5.64
5: 5.04

5.59 Ao5 with Valk 2 LM


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 14, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> 2x2 R1:
> 1: DNF
> 2: 6.09
> 3: 4.02
> ...


Entered


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 14, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Cube: Moyu RS3M 2020
> 
> 1: 13.95
> 2: 12.77
> ...


Fixed your average, entered.


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 14, 2022)

Here are my solves for round 1. I’ll be surprised if I make it to round 2.

2x2 ROUND 1

16.08

13.9

10.93

12.55

12.67



AVG: 13.04



3x3 ROUND 1

27.04

30.03

27.69

34.08

27.5


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 14, 2022)

CAPTAINVALPO96 said:


> Here are my solves for round 1. I’ll be surprised if I make it to round 2.
> 
> 2x2 ROUND 1
> 
> ...


Entered!


----------



## Deleted member 72142 (May 14, 2022)

3x3 Round 1

Average: 9.09

9.03
8.76
9.48
(11.43)
(8.17)

Good average for me


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 14, 2022)

2x2 round 1: 
(6.32) 
(2.55) 
4.03 
5.19 
3.75 

Average: 4.32 

3x3 round 1: 
(16.69) 
(26.31) 
22.97 
19.25 
17.25 

Average: 19.82 
Bad 3x3, good 2x2


----------



## Timona (May 14, 2022)

3x3 Round 1
Decent-ish, not happy tho.

Average: 13.39
1. (14.33) B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 R2 D B2 L2 R D2 F' R' D2 L F2 D F2 D2
2. 13.53 L2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 D' L' U' R' D' F' R D B' L' F
3. (12.23) R2 U B R U2 F U2 R U2 L U2 R2 B2 L F2 D2 R D L'
4. 13.39 R' U2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 U2 L' R U R' B R B D' U F
5. 13.24 L U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 R D2 B2 F' R' U' B2 U F' L2 B' L

2x2 Round 1
Nice.

Average: 4.024
1. (6.019) U R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R' 
2. (1.991) F' U' R F' U' F U F' R 
3. 4.944 U F2 U' F' U' F2 U F' U2 
4. 2.442 U' R' U' F' U R2 F' U' F 
5. 4.685 R2 U F2 R' U F' R2 F' U F2


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 14, 2022)

Icecube77 said:


> 3x3 Round 1
> 
> Average: 9.09
> 
> ...





Abram Grimsley said:


> 2x2 round 1:
> (6.32)
> (2.55)
> 4.03
> ...





Timona said:


> 3x3 Round 1
> Decent-ish, not happy tho.
> 
> Average: 13.39
> ...


All entered, sorry for being a little late.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 14, 2022)

3x3 WR M
9.59
10.29
(15.49)
(8.38)
12.08
Ao5: 10.65 

2x2 Valk2
(6.63)
(1.68)
2.96
2.93
2.62
Ao5: 2.84


----------



## cuberswoop (May 14, 2022)

3x3 is WRM:
11.77
13.68
12.61
14.70
14.26

Avg: 13.51

2x2 is YLM:
4.61
6.88
4.11
4.48
5.15

Avg: 4.74

Bad


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 14, 2022)

fun at the joy said:


> 3x3 WR M
> 9.59
> 10.29
> (15.49)
> ...





cuberswoop said:


> 3x3 is WRM:
> 11.77
> 13.68
> 12.61
> ...


Entered


----------



## Imsoosm (May 15, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> You have to use the scrambles I posted earlier.


I did use the scrambles baseballjello. Ignore the generated by CStimer, I inputed the scrambles in.


----------



## ShortStuff (May 15, 2022)

3x3
DNF - My 3x3 broke 
2x2 - Yuxin Little Magic
1 - 7.87
2 - 4.90
3 - 12.34
4 - 2.89
5 - 7.99


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I did use the scrambles baseballjello. Ignore the generated by CStimer, I inputed the scrambles in.


Ok. Entered.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 15, 2022)

ShortStuff said:


> 3x3
> DNF - My 3x3 broke
> 2x2 - Yuxin Little Magic
> 1 - 7.87
> ...


Entered


----------



## Imsoosm (May 15, 2022)

3x3 R1 11.236 pretty decent
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-15
avg of 5: 11.236

Time List:
1. (9.455) B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D L2 R2 D B2 L2 R D2 F' R' D2 L F2 D F2 D2 (F2L was so easy I got to OLL in 6 seconds)
2. 11.450 L2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U B2 D' L' U' R' D' F' R D B' L' F (average)
3. (13.107) R2 U B R U2 F U2 R U2 L U2 R2 B2 L F2 D2 R D L' (messed up during F2L)
4. 10.784 R' U2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 U2 L' R U R' B R B D' U F (pretty good)
5. 11.474 L U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 R D2 B2 F' R' U' B2 U F' L2 B' L (decent)


----------



## hyn (May 15, 2022)

2x2 R1:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-15 (solving from 2022-05-15 20:09:30 to 2022-05-15 20:15:31)
avg of 5: 4.07

Time List:
1. 4.12 U R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R' @2022-05-15 20:09:30 
2. (2.25) F' U' R F' U' F U F' R @2022-05-15 20:10:00 
3. 4.22 U F2 U' F' U' F2 U F' U2 @2022-05-15 20:10:25 
4. 3.88 U' R' U' F' U R2 F' U' F @2022-05-15 20:11:05 
5. (7.04) R2 U F2 R' U F' R2 F' U F2 @2022-05-15 20:15:31


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (May 15, 2022)

heres my 2x2 round 1 times

Average: 5.09 (lol tymon)
(6.57)
(1.66)
4.48
5.30
5.51

I dont even care where i place im just super happy with that 1.66


----------



## Homeschool Cubing (May 15, 2022)

my 3x3 r1 times

Average: 18.72 (yay)

(14.16)
19.36
(22.12)
18.75
18.05


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> 3x3 R1 11.236 pretty decent
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-15
> avg of 5: 11.236
> 
> ...





hydynn said:


> 2x2 R1:
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-15 (solving from 2022-05-15 20:09:30 to 2022-05-15 20:15:31)
> avg of 5: 4.07
> 
> ...





Homeschool Cubing said:


> heres my 2x2 round 1 times
> 
> Average: 5.09 (lol tymon)
> (6.57)
> ...





Homeschool Cubing said:


> my 3x3 r1 times
> 
> Average: 18.72 (yay)
> 
> ...


All Entered!


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 15, 2022)

*CURRENTLY ELIMINATED:

2X2:
ShortStuff
CAPTAINVALPO96

3X3:
ShortStuff
CAPTAINVALPO96



CURRENTLY SAFE FROM ELIMINATION:

3X3:

baseballjello67
cuberswoop
Timona
Imsoosm
fun at the joy
Icecube77

2x2: 

Imsoosm
fun at the joy
baseballjello67
Timona
hydynn
Abram Grimsley
cuberswoop*


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 15, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> *CURRENTLY ELIMINATED:
> 
> 2X2:
> ShortStuff
> ...


What does this mean?


----------



## CAPTAINVALPO96 (May 15, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> *CURRENTLY ELIMINATED:
> 
> 2X2:
> ShortStuff
> ...





Luke Solves Cubes said:


> What does this mean?


It means that there are not enough people to knock out certain cubers. Say all of the cubers remaining do better than the current top cuber, but the top cuber still is moving on. That means they are safe. As soon as you hit the elimination zone, you’re out.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 15, 2022)

safe from elimination: qualified for next round (DONT START YET THOUGH)
eliminated: eliminated


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 15, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> safe from elimination: qualified for next round (DONT START YET THOUGH)
> eliminated: eliminated


Did everyone who didn't get eliminated qualify?


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 15, 2022)

Not everyone has entered their times yet.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 15, 2022)

I entered my times, though on the forum it shows me not safe from elimination


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 15, 2022)

I know. Not everyone is safe from elimination. Some people still have a chance of being eliminated. If your name did not show up, then you are not safe from elimination.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 16, 2022)

*NO MORE FIRST ROUND TIMES ALLOWED! PLEASE CHECK THE SPREADSHEET TO SEE IF YOU MADE IT TO THE NEXT ROUND!*


----------



## Imsoosm (May 16, 2022)

Can you post the scrambles for round 2?


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 16, 2022)

Oh yeah sry I will have to do it at 10:00 GMT
I have to go to school


----------



## Imsoosm (May 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Oh yeah sry I will have to do it at 10:00 GMT
> I have to go to school


yessir
lmao I'm preparing to go to sleep in my timezone


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 17, 2022)

Sorry I am late: because of this, *all rounds will be pushed ahead one day!*

2x2:
1. R' U F' U2 F R2 U' R F'
2. F' R2 U R F2 R2 U' R2 U2
3. F' U' F2 R U2 F2 R U' F2
4. U2 R2 U F2 U R' U' R' U
5. F2 U2 F' U R U F R F'

3x3: 
1. D2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' R' U' L' R2 F U' B' D' R2 U2
2. B L' U2 L' D' F2 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 F U2 F D2 B D2
3. D F' B D' B' L2 B' R D2 R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' F2 B
4. D F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 B U' R2 U F' U L' B' F'
5. D2 U2 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' B2 F' L' R' B' F D L' D2


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 17, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Sorry I am late: because of this, *all rounds will be pushed ahead one day!*
> 
> 2x2:
> 1. R' U F' U2 F R2 U' R F'
> ...


Are these the scrambles for second Round? And when will you post who makes it to the second round?


----------



## cuberswoop (May 17, 2022)

2x2:
5.29
(5.89)
5.40
5.00
(3.58)
Average: 5.23
3x3:
(15.89)
(11.37)
12.10
12.54
14.46
Average: 13.03


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 17, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Are these the scrambles for second Round? And when will you post who makes it to the second round?


Yes, they are scrambles for r2. You can see if you made it on the spreadsheet in the first original post.


----------



## Deleted member 72142 (May 17, 2022)

3x3 Round 2

10.23
8.24
11.12
10.69
8.78

Average: 9.90

bleh


----------



## fun at the joy (May 17, 2022)

3x3 RS3 M 2020
8.24
(7.78)
9.97
(10.74)
9.80
Ao5: 9.34

2x2 Valk2
3.51
4.52
3.81
(3.40)
(4.81+)
Ao5: 3.95


----------



## Imsoosm (May 17, 2022)

2x2 R2 (Gan 249)
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-17
avg of 5: 2.501 (normal average, first four were all decent, sad last one isn't counting tho)

Time List:
1. 2.446 R' U F' U2 F R2 U' R F' 
2. 2.387 F' R2 U R F2 R2 U' R2 U2 
3. (2.766) F' U' F2 R U2 F2 R U' F2 
4. 2.670 U2 R2 U F2 U R' U' R' U 
5. (1.419) F2 U2 F' U R U F R F' (3 move layer and easy CLL)


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 17, 2022)

2x2 round 2: 
Average: 6.03 
(6.85) 
5.88 
(5.84) 
6.00 
6.22 

Bad day for me.


----------



## Timona (May 17, 2022)

2x2 Round 2
I guess this is where I step out

Average: 4.512
1. 4.690 R' U F' U2 F R2 U' R F'
2. (5.139) F' R2 U R F2 R2 U' R2 U2
3. 4.460 F' U' F2 R U2 F2 R U' F2
4. (3.044) U2 R2 U F2 U R' U' R' U
5. 4.385 F2 U2 F' U R U F R F'

3x3 Round 2
Bruh

Average: 11.56
1. 10.80 D2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' R' U' L' R2 F U' B' D' R2 U2 
2. (9.80) B L' U2 L' D' F2 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 F U2 F D2 B D2 
3. (14.12) D F' B D' B' L2 B' R D2 R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' F2 B 
4. 12.49 D F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 B U' R2 U F' U L' B' F' 
5. 11.39 D2 U2 F2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' B2 F' L' R' B' F D L' D2


----------



## Imsoosm (May 18, 2022)

hey @baseballjello67, can I submit my 3x3 tomorrow? Because I didn't have time today to do the solves.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 18, 2022)

Alright.
*ONE MORE DAY FOR R2 TIMES (AND 2x2 FINALS, THERE IS NO R2 for 2x2)*


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 19, 2022)

3x3 R2:

11.983
(9.927)
(14.834)
11.222
10.383

AO5=11.19

2x2 Finals:

2.43
2.11
1.93
(1.91)
(3.00)

AO5=2.15!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 20, 2022)

*11 More HOURS To SUBMIT 2x2 FINALS AND 3x3 R2 TIMES!

If you do not, you average will be DNFed. 


SUBMIT!!!*


----------



## Panagiotis Christopoulos (May 20, 2022)

entered.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 20, 2022)

3x3 R2
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-20
avg of 5: 14.24

Time List:
1. 14.92 B2 R2 F2 R B2 L U2 R2 F2 R' D2 R U' L' F' D U' L' U' B2 U' 
2. 13.56 B' R2 B D2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R' B' D R U' B' U F' U' 
3. 14.25 D R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R' B' D2 F2 R2 F' R' F U F 
4. (12.12) R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B D2 F' R2 B U2 R D' B' L U2 L' D' U R U 
5. (17.05) F' D' L' F2 L' F2 R D2 R2 D2 R' U2 R' F2 D' B2 L' U R U' F


btw the scrambles are just csTimer's scrambles but I used the ones that @baseballjello67 posted earlier


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 20, 2022)

Panagiotis Christopoulos said:


> entered.


What did you enter??


----------



## Timona (May 20, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> What did you enter??


I think he means that he's entering the competition now.

lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 20, 2022)

But he was never signed up............................


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 21, 2022)

2x2 PODIUM (Not 3x3 cuz finals starts in a few hours)

1st: baseballjello67 (2.15 average)
2nd: Imsoosm (2.50 average)
3rd: fun at the joy (3.95 average)



Spoiler: Other times......



4th: Timona (4.51 average)
5th: cuberswoop (5.23 average)
6th: Abram Grimsley (6.03 average)
7th: hydynn (DNF)

First round times:

1st: Imsoosm (2.12 average)
2nd: fun at the joy (2.84 average)
3rd: baseballjello67 (3.09 average)
4th: Timona (4.02 average)
5th. hydynn (4.07 average)
6th: Abram Grimsley (4.32 average)
7th: cuberswoop (4.74 average)
8th: Homeschool Cubing (5.09 average)
9th: Luke Solves Cubes (5.59 average)
10th: ShortStuff (6.92 average)
11th: CAPTAINVALPO96 (13.04 average)


----------



## Timona (May 21, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> 2x2 PODIUM (Not 3x3 cuz finals starts in a few hours)
> 
> 1st: baseballjello67 (2.15 average)
> 2nd: Imsoosm (2.50 average)
> ...


Splendid!


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 21, 2022)

Timona said:


> Splendid!


You had consistency (4th both rounds) and I didn't lol


----------



## Imsoosm (May 22, 2022)

Am I still allowed to put my times for 3x3 R2?
If yes, then here they are:
12.31
12.75
(10.53)
(13.68)
11.16


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 22, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Am I still allowed to put my times for 3x3 R2?
> If yes, then here they are:
> 12.31
> 12.75
> ...


I will count it as an exception.
Only cuz ur a duck. jk


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 22, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> 2x2 PODIUM (Not 3x3 cuz finals starts in a few hours)
> 
> 1st: baseballjello67 (2.15 average)
> 2nd: Imsoosm (2.50 average)
> ...


I got a worse average than round 1,but still got sixth place. Nice. Congrats to the winners of 2x2.


----------



## Timona (May 26, 2022)

This still going on?


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 26, 2022)

3x3 Finals starts 5/28 and ends 5/31


----------



## Imsoosm (May 30, 2022)

@baseballjello67, can you post the scrams for 3Finals?


----------



## Timona (May 30, 2022)

If video is necessary for Finals, might as well give my place to the person below me, since I can't video.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 30, 2022)

Timona said:


> If video is necessary for Finals, might as well give my place to the person below me, since I can't video.


He said he can make an exception for those people who can't (like me), but for those who are able to they must.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> He said he can make an exception for those people who can't (like me), but for those who are able to they must.


Correct. Sorry, I had a cricket tournament out of town over the memorial day weekend, so I couldn't post scrams.

TWO MORE DAYS FOR THE 3x3 FINALS!

1. D' B2 U2 R F2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 R U' B' U2 B2 L' R' F D2
2. D B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L B R U2 R F' L D2 R U
3. F L' B2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 R' F' D' F' L U R' F' L
4. R2 F' U2 F' U2 B L2 F D2 L2 U R2 F' R2 F' R B D
5. R2 U B U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 B' U R' U R B' L'

My times:

(11.31), 11.48, 11.39, 11.32, (12.93) = 11.39

_consistency_


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 1, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-01
avg of 5: 11.943

Time List:
1. (12.334) D' B2 U2 R F2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 R U' B' U2 B2 L' R' F D2 
2. (10.576) D B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L B R U2 R F' L D2 R U Could've gotten PLL skip but I saw it too late (leftie F sexy F' = PLL skip)
3. 11.789 F L' B2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 R' F' D' F' L U R' F' L 
4. 12.209 R2 F' U2 F' U2 B L2 F D2 L2 U R2 F' R2 F' R B D 
5. 11.830 R2 U B U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 B' U R' U R B' L'


----------



## Timona (Jun 1, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-01
avg of 5: 11.88

Time List:
1. 12.73 D' B2 U2 R F2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 R U' B' U2 B2 L' R' F D2 
2. 10.78 D B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L B R U2 R F' L D2 R U 
3. 12.14 F L' B2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 R' F' D' F' L U R' F' L 
4. (15.20) R2 F' U2 F' U2 B L2 F D2 L2 U R2 F' R2 F' R B D 
5. (10.53[OMG OLL skip]) R2 U B U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 B' U R' U R B' L'

Was expecting a 12 sec average but I got skip on the last one


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 1, 2022)

Timona said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-06-01
> avg of 5: 11.88
> 
> Time List:
> ...


dangit your average is 0.06 faster than mine


----------



## Timona (Jun 1, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> dangit your average is 0.06 faster than mine


I was expecting a 12 tbh

12.73 + 12.14 + potential 12 = 36.87/3 =12.29

I just got lucky on the last one.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 1, 2022)

(10.29)
9.25
10.04
7.74
(7.66)
Ao5: 9.01


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 1, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> 1. D' B2 U2 R F2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 R U' B' U2 B2 L' R' F D2
> 2. D B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L B R U2 R F' L D2 R U
> 3. F L' B2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 R' F' D' F' L U R' F' L
> 4. R2 F' U2 F' U2 B L2 F D2 L2 U R2 F' R2 F' R B D
> 5. R2 U B U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 B' U R' U R B' L'


1 - 13.01
2 - 13.30
3 - 13.15
4 - (15.52)
5 - (12.02)

Average: 13.15

meh


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 1, 2022)

I like your new pfp, cuberswoop.


----------

